# Cassie's Video after her first Acupuncture Treatment



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Last Friday Cassie had her first treatment and today she is walking a lot better. I am keeping her resting and just go out to do her needs. She is not in any pain medication. She will have her second treatment next Friday.





Here are the pictures of her with the needles


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

She looks to be doing better! Keep up the good work and keep us posted!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

You are such a great Dog Mom... keep doing what's best for you and Cassie, she looks great.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that is wonderful news. 

glad you found a solution that is beneficial to both of you.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was wincing, looking at the needles. Then I remembered I had acupuncture in my wrist when I dislocated it, and it didn't hurt whatsoever.
I'm glad it seems to be working for her, and I'm very happy for you to, it must be such a relief.
Cassie adores you, I can see that as plain as day!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've seen acupuncture work magic on painful dogs. I'm glad that this is working for her! Keep it up!


----------

